# low cost, High light



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

I think I found a fixture that will let me have high light: 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=208484-13537-234SLESW&lpage=none
The problem is that it says it's "soft white" light. Is that sufficient to grow plants if I keep to the 3wpg rule for bright light plants? I don't know what the wavelength on it is, but I'll be it's not the 6700-10,000K I've heard so much about.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

When it's all said and done, it won't be that cheap. 20 dollars for the fixture, plus cost of the bulbs will be around 40 dollars. Add shipping, you're around 45-50. The fixture has a maximum of 80 watts, so you'll probably need more than that (maybe two of these). Then you're up to around 90 dollars, so it's costly again. Basically, you will probably save a little money, but it will cost you your sanity.


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

Yikes. Hopefully Shipping and bulbs won't be too much a problem. I found that my local home depot has a 10 pack of 32 watt T8 bulbs for $20, so that reduces that cost ($2 per bulb!) and I also have a local lowes that probably carries that fixture, so that gets rid of shipping. With 2 of these fixtures I can come up to 3 wpg, so I'm hoping for $60, I can be set for years. 

I wondered more specifically about the plant growth though. will bright light plants grow well on "Soft White" light?


----------



## supaflyz (Apr 4, 2006)

If your not setting up the tank yet then I think you should wait and save the money and get like a coralife or tek light instead. I bought 2 setup similar to you at homedepot. They were also t8 bulbs. At the end I regret buying it one was like for 80 bucks and the other was like 60. Thats a total of 140. You can try to search around see if anyong sellling a use one would save u a bunch and give u better results.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

You wont be getting all those watts of light in your tank since shoplights are built to spread light in a shop or room and not in a tank. You could build a canopy and use an Ahsupply kit and install it in the canopy. What sized tank are you trying to light?


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

I'm trying to light a 55 gal that already has 1 wpg on it. I want to get up to 3 wpg but don't want to spend a lot of money as I'm trying to raise a family of 4 on a college student's budget.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you planning on adding co2 ? I would go with the 2 x 55watt kit since you already have 1wpg.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

check out craigslist, you can find a lot of good stuff there. I got a 55 gallon tank, a stand, and a 2 x 55W PC hood for 50 bucks. Of course, the tank had no brace, and I didn't like the stand, so now I'm selling those and I got a new tank and stand off craigslist for 50 bucks. It's a lot of work and hassle (and risk), but you can get stuff for much cheaper second hand.


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

wouldn't the 2x55 really only effectively give me 1 more wpg since they're only 22 inches long so I'd have to put one on each side of my tank? (my tank is 48x13)or did I misread?

I watch Craigslist almost daily. It seems the people out here in Utah know exactly how much a tank (and even more so, tank lighting) is worth. It's rare to find anything under $100-$200 on there out here.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

nope they will give you 2 wpg size doesn't really matter. Putting 1 on each side of the tank will be fine.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

For every 1 person who knows how much tanks are worth, there are another 3 who put goldfish in fishbowls. Keep watching, you'll catch 'em. The 2 x 55W technically gives you 2 WPG. If you think about it like this, one bulb lights half the tank. So, 55W/27.5 gallons is still 2 WPG. The thing is really reflectors and how bright the bulb is, etc. So you never really get exactly how many WPG your calculation gives you.


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

That is a good point and it makes sense when you explain it like that. Thanks!


----------



## greyhoundfan (Mar 17, 2006)

HTH. Got these shop lights at HomeDepot they have a better selection of plugin shop lights. It runs two T8 bulbs, 32 W each Lumens 65K. 30 bucks for the fixture and 6 bucks for two lights.. NO SHIPPING.. everyone lives to a Home Depot right??


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

go over the the ahsupply website and read about their stuff. A good reflector will use the light a lot better. If you have a good reflector made for aquaria and figure 2 WPG it will probally still do a better job of getting light into the tank and be more effective than a standard shop light putting out "3 WPG". I.E what I'm trying to say is that you get more light into the tank using a better reflector. Hope this makes sense and helps!


----------



## supaflyz (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey thats the same shop light I use to have. It look nice with the red paint.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I use this shoplight on my 55 with two 32 watt 6500k t-8s. Total cost $30 plus tax.

The light is wide and has parabolic reflectors, I replaced my 110watt aqualight with it cause it puts out more even lighting with less energy.

The tank is non Co2 and the growth is fast.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hey, I know this is really annoying, but can either of you guys who got the shoplights for 30 plus tax send me a link to what model this is? I am very interested in this. Also, how are you mounting the shoplights? Are you having them hanging over the tank? If so, do you know a good way I can hang them without drilling holes in the ceiling or walls (I live in an apartment)?


----------



## p3purr (Nov 11, 2006)

I can totally relate to wanting proper lighting on a really tight budget. I may have to give up my tanks due to financial issues. I'm still trying though. For me $100 on lighting isn't doable so if shoplights are the best I can do I would do that. It's not an ideal world and we all do the best we can. Life's about choices and you have priorities. Family and school are more important than an increase in light on a tank with money you don't have to spend on it. 

I posted an ad on craigslist and got a 55 for a good price. When I posted for a light I didn't get any bites for a fair price that was in my price range but it might be worth a shot. 

Is there a fish club or a forum for folks in your area? I'm on a local forum and got a 48" twin light that was practically new for about $20. I just posted I wanted one when there was a frag swap coming up. I was also looking for a light for a 10 and got a barely used one for $10. Unfortunatly the club starting in the area meets when I work.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is the light I use. I just set it on my tank with a glass cover. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=81769-13537-PPS232RC


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

*You guys got ripped off*

Go to Wal-mart. There's a Lights of America Electronic ballast t-8 shoplight for $7.


----------



## p3purr (Nov 11, 2006)

ummyeah said:


> Go to Wal-mart. There's a Lights of America Electronic ballast t-8 shoplight for $7.


I assume most of the shop lights we're discussing have pull chains like this one does. Do they just get plugged into timers or is there an easy way to convert them to a switch? 

Should I make this a new thread?

Patricia


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

Mangy shoplights have pull chains and I just plug them into a timer and let them hang next to the side of the tank.


----------

